# Tendonitits in left Elbow



## Supra (Mar 11, 2019)

How do I get rid of this, had it for years, can't make it go away?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

Tricep tendon?  Back of the elbow?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2019)

For years?

Where on the elbow. A pic please put your finger where the hurt touched you


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 11, 2019)

No advice from the doc?not to sound dumb or that its a cure all. But a buddy had good results with his knee pain with cbd products.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2019)

I battled with it off and on for years at the start of my training. I would train, it would flair up, I'd take a week off and then start the cycle all over again. It wasn't until I found out the culprit that the elbow pain stayed away. That's not to say that it doesn't happen once in a blue moon. What destroyed my elbows in short order was scull crushers. I cut them out and things got much better. 

Tendentious is a repetitive motion injury; it takes some time to come and way longer to leave. After figuring out what's causing it and stopping that movement, you should look into some form of rehab. If you're like me, you're not laying money down for PT so you're on your own. I have found voodoo bands to give me some great relief with many issues. You just need to have someone put them on right and tight. If you can't get them off quick enough once done doing a few wall presses, you don't have them on tight enough. The relief is noticeable the first time you use them but will tighten up in an hr or so. 

Good luck but know this takes time. Meanwhile, consider some Naproxen for a few days providing you're not running any orals at the time.


----------



## Supra (Mar 11, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Tricep tendon? Back of the elbow?



Yes sir, thats the one.


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2019)

I've had it too, it blows. Heavy jerks(insert joke here) were the culprit for me. It took a little while to clear up after stopping, but it did go away.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 11, 2019)

Skull crushers got me too.  Had to stop those.  If you're old like Snake and I it seems to take forever to go away.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

Supra said:


> Yes sir, thats the one.




I got you bro.  Had it for ages.  Couldnt bench 95 lbs anymore without extreme pain.  Heres what cured it in weeks.  

Negatives!

Anything you can do to put that tendon under pressure and only do the eccentric (negative) portion of the exercise.  Even if it's just slowly lowering your bodyweight over a counter or something.  The thing that really cured it for me was using cables.  Grab a bare cable with the bad arm as if you were planning to do single are tricep pressdowns.  Use your good arm to force the weight down and then do the full negative very slowly with the hurt arm.  Repeat as much as you can and move up in weight.  Youll likely hear popping and crackling as the frayed tendon fibers realign correctly.  

Do not do any pushing whatsoever with it for a couple weeks.  Just do negatives on it as often as you can.  

I found that lowering my weight onto a counter using just the hurt arm worked very well and you can do it all throughout the day.  Hope I explained this somewhat well enough to get the idea.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

Ill also add that when I got this years ago I had recently spent months with tendonitis in my rotator cuff as well.  When I finally got healthy, I started experimenting with different workout programs and started a Yates style high intensity/low volume system.  I found pretty quickly that my joints felt WAY better and that my body responded better than it ever did doing volume.  

A few years later I got on trt and my tendonitis issues basically disappeared entirely.  

Just my personal experience.  Might help.


----------



## IHI (Mar 12, 2019)

Got in my right elbow/forearm last summer, terribly. My job is very physical with tons of lifting/gripping items/tools, so literally the ONE thing that makes it go away (break/taking it easy) was not an option. First ortho visit, got official diagnosis, said prednisone first since he hates shots. Hopefully itd take the inflammation out and id feel better. 2nd day, it was like nothing happened. Script ran the course, pain slowly came back. Dealt with it, used non dominate hand more (was times i could not lift my coffee cup due to no strength being there at all) what made me call ortho again, doing a half million dollar reno project at work, I literally could not hold the banjo full of mud to tape the drywall, had to have a helper do it. Got in 3 days later for cortisone shot (my first ever at 44yrs old and busted body, so happy about that).

shot not bad at all, next day....mutha****a, like worst flare up id ever had. Day after that and today, normal as hell. Strength back, no pain- life is good again and i just hope it doesn’t come back. He said you get 2 shots in a year, then surgery because the cortisone is bad for your joints, so its not a long term solution 

get a shot, live life again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I got you bro.  Had it for ages.  Couldnt bench 95 lbs anymore without extreme pain.  Heres what cured it in weeks.
> 
> Negatives!
> 
> ...





Gadawg said:


> Ill also add that when I got this years ago I had recently spent months with tendonitis in my rotator cuff as well.  When I finally got healthy, I started experimenting with different workout programs and started a Yates style high intensity/low volume system.  I found pretty quickly that my joints felt WAY better and that my body responded better than it ever did doing volume.
> 
> A few years later I got on trt and my tendonitis issues basically disappeared entirely.
> 
> Just my personal experience.  Might help.



This might actually be your best posts to date 

The advice on the negatives is dead on.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 12, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> This might actually be your best posts to date
> 
> The advice on the negatives is dead on.



In two posts about tendonitis?  

Shit.  I really need to up my game.  




Seriously, I read a medical joirnal about healing achilles tendonitis in this way and gave it a shot on the tricep tendon.  It really works for anywhere you get it but it's harder to do eccentrics on some tendons.


----------



## Supra (Mar 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I got you bro. Had it for ages. Couldnt bench 95 lbs anymore without extreme pain. Heres what cured it in weeks.
> 
> Negatives!
> 
> ...



Roger that, thank you very much.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> In two posts about tendonitis?
> 
> Shit.  I really need to up my game.
> 
> ...



Send me that info because I can barely ****ing walk going on 2 years now. Surprised it hasn't torn yet.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 15, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Send me that info because I can barely ****ing walk going on 2 years now. Surprised it hasn't torn yet.



man...you stopped running the marathons........2 years ago!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 16, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Send me that info because I can barely ****ing walk going on 2 years now. Surprised it hasn't torn yet.




https://www.verywellhealth.com/the-alfredson-protocol-for-achilles-tendonitis-2696560


Believe this is basically it but I read a real study. Just dont have time to search right now


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 16, 2019)

Good stuff have to check out some pointers some days I can’t even do arms my elbow hirts so bad it locks up on me


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2019)

I would get it from using the straight bar to often to squat, teammates also did.

Speed bench was another issue for me.

I cut out speed bench and started using more specialty bars and was good.


----------



## Supra (Mar 28, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I got you bro.  Had it for ages.  Couldnt bench 95 lbs anymore without extreme pain.  Heres what cured it in weeks.
> 
> Negatives!
> 
> ...



bro thank you so much, this has really been helping. I’ve done it theee Times and I don’t have that pain anymore.

Im going to keep doing it


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 28, 2019)

Supra said:


> bro thank you so much, this has really been helping. I’ve done it theee Times and I don’t have that pain anymore.
> 
> Im going to keep doing it




Great to hear!  I was kind of pissed when this worked so quickly for me.  I hadnt even benched in 4+ months. Doctor had put me on some super powerful corticosteroid that did nothing but make me feel terrible.  

Pretty sure after a week of doing negatives throughout the day, I was pain free and lifting again.  Wished I had discovered it sooner


----------



## Supra (Mar 29, 2019)

No bullshit, I did it one day, like three sets, the next day the pain was completely gone, its almost a miracle man. I cant tell you how bad this was. If I randomly hit my elblow anywhere from doing anything, it would bring me to my knees in pain.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 29, 2019)

Holy shit..............has Dawg found the Holy Grail of tendinitis relief?

Pillar, has this worked for your achilles tendon?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Maybe the Dawg is divine?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 27, 2019)

I couldn’t get rid of mine for like 6 months first I got a cortisone shot in the elbow which hurt like shit for 3 days but then I jumped now right back into the gym bad idea reaggrevated it again then finally got some prednisone prescribed and took 2 weeks off pretty much and it finally went away. I still feel it in the middle of the arm a little bit between the bicep and tricep but it’s extremely mild compared to what it was I know everyone is different but I would seriously recommend the  prednisone and a little time off.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 27, 2019)

I couldn’t get rid of mine for like 6 months first I got a cortisone shot in the elbow which hurt like shit for 3 days but then I jumped now right back into the gym bad idea reaggrevated it again then finally got some prednisone prescribed and took 2 weeks off pretty much and it finally went away. I still feel it in the middle of the arm a little bit between the bicep and tricep but it’s extremely mild compared to what it was I know everyone is different but I would seriously recommend the  prednisone and a little time off.


----------

